# Tequila Lime Garlic Shrimp, Andouille Sausage and Firecracker Corn



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

*Tequila Lime Garlic Shrimp, Andouille Sausage and Firecracker Corn!*








Corn on the cob seasoned and wrapped with ba on with thin sliced Jalapeños between the bacon and corn.

EZ Peel shrimp that's been deveined  with shells still on to hold the marinade of tequila, kosher st, fresh cracked black pepper, chiplote pepper, lime juice, cumin and olive oil.

Andouille Sausage was grilled most of the way through then sliced and put on the skewers to be finished with the shrimp.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 21, 2021)

TLG shrimp is my all time favorite! And who doesn’t like andouille. Nice job. Maybe a little more grill marks, still would never turn it down.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 21, 2021)

That hits the spot!  thanks for sharing


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> TLG shrimp is my all time favorite! And who doesn’t like andouille. Nice job. Maybe a little more grill marks, still would never turn it down.


Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> That hits the spot!  thanks for sharing


Thank you!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 21, 2021)

nice presentation.. I don’t eat seafood but I’ll take Some tequila haha


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 21, 2021)

Great looking plate.  Those shrimp look fantastic.
Gary


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> nice presentation.. I don’t eat seafood but I’ll take Some tequila haha


Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking plate.  Those shrimp look fantastic.
> Gary


Thank you!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 21, 2021)

3 rafts? Eating alone?  I could wipe it out.

Wife doesn't approve of Tequila.  Says I get too randy... Plus she doesn't like alcohol taste in food.
I did a batch of shrimp a few weeks ago with citrus, garlic , and ginger.  Ginger is a must for Wifey and me.

I did 3 cobs last night Elote style.  I use a lot of Sriracha in the mayo.

What is your firecracker corn recipe?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 21, 2021)

Very nice presentation and combination of flavors!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 21, 2021)

It all looks good but I'm intrigued by the Corn!...JJ


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> 3 rafts? Eating alone?  I could wipe it out.
> 
> Wife doesn't approve of Tequila.  Says I get too randy... Plus she doesn't like alcohol taste in food.
> I did a batch of shrimp a few weeks ago with citrus, garlic , and ginger.  Ginger is a must for Wifey and me.
> ...


There's not enough Tequila in this recipe to get you wound up! Haha I used a small shooter bottle that was 50ml or about 4 Tablespoons plus olive oil, lime juice,  cumin, Chipotle powder,  salt and pepper and let them sit 4 hours before grilling. I left the shells on to help hold the marinade again the meat of the shrimp. All the flavors combined balance each other out so you don't taste a lot of the Tequila at all.

I've not tried ginger on shrimp yet but that's a good idea!

I don't use Sriracha in my Elote Sauce but that sounds like a great fusion!

The corn was salt and Peppered, wrapped in bacon with thin sliced Jalapeños under the bacon then black pepper on the bacon as well and a toothpick through the bacon on each end to hold it in place while grilling.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice presentation and combination of flavors!



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> It all looks good but I'm intrigued by the Corn!...JJ


The corn was salt and peppered, wrapped in bacon with thin sliced Jalapeños under the bacon then black pepper on the bacon as well and a toothpick through the bacon on each end to hold it in place while grilling.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2021)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> that looks fantastic!



Thank you!


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks great Charlie  !
 I do eat seafood and can also eat a plate for those that don't LOL


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Looks great Charlie  !
> I do eat seafood and can also eat a plate for those that don't LOL



Thank you! 

It's amazing how many people don't eat seafood.. obviously some cannot because of allergies but I've heard all sorts of excuses what people won't even try it


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice work Charlie . That looks fantastic .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work Charlie . That looks fantastic .



Thank you!


----------

